# The Hunger Games?



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Has anyone else here read the books? Seen the movie? I just went to see the movie last weekend, and I'm also about halfway through the 2nd book in the series. I like it a lot. Any thoughts on the series?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Read them all last year (after suggestions from here on SM) and loved them. Just saw the movie. It was different than anything I've ever read and even though it's listed as juvenile fiction, I was totally captivated and my Dh liked them too


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I saw the movie about a week ago. Loved it, and am considering reading the books now. I think it appeals to adults as much as to teens/young adults.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I read all of the books last year, it was suggested here on SM, now i''m re-reading the books now, loved them so much. I saw the movie and i thought it was great, the only problem was with some of the camera action, it was moving and shaking too much and i had motion sickness from it. Can't wait for the next one to come out.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

I am reading the book now, I got it in December intending to read it prior to the movie but it didn't quite happen 

I loved the movie, and thought it was incredibly well done and followed the book pretty well- the only thing that I didn't like was that they altered how Katniss got the pin, to me it just seemed stupid to change that one little detail.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I saw the movie. Do not know how I missed it but I really didn't know of the books beforehand but I love reading so they are on my to read list lol


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I looooooved the movie, and in fact ordered the 1st book on Amazon a few days ago so it should be here next week!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I read all three books ... and, in four days. That is close to a miracle for me because I usually don't read that fast. (well, it's fast for me) I enjoyed them!

I was in physical therapy and one of the young physical therapists asked me if I read the book. Some other patients and other physical therapists heard him ask me ... and, a whole conversation opened up about how everyone was so engrossed in reading the books! What I thought was interesting, is that there were younger people and much older people in the room who were all reading the book ... or, had already read it. In fact, one lady that appeared to be in her late 50's or early 60's was right there reading The Hunger Games on her Nook while receiving some PT treatments! LOL 

So, I asked my granddaughter if she heard of The Hunger Games. She is nineteen and hadn't heard of the books. After I told her about the conversation at the PT center ... she went out and bought the books. And, like me, read all three books in three to four days! She loved them! Ashley also saw the movie and liked it. 

Normally, I am not into those kind of books. But, The Hunger Games was great! It was my granddaughter who encouraged me to read them ... and I am glad that I did.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow, I guess I'm really in the minority. 

I saw the movie and felt that it left so much information out that I thought I'd read the books and see if it filled in the gaps. I was so disappointed after reading the books. Not only did I feel much was still left unexplained, but I felt like there was no real depth. It was all very surface reading. The character development was seriously lacking in my opinion and the heroine was...well, not all that much of a hero. One of the few characters in the movie that I actually had some attachment to, wasn't even a blip on the radar in the books. By the time I was done reading them, I actually felt offended. Not because of the subject, but because I was so irritated by the lack of depth and content. I felt no attachment to the characters. I really went into them wanting to like them after hearing so much good, but the fact is, I hated every bit of it!


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

I would like to know what it is that is captivating so many people. I saw the movie recently and going in I had no idea about the plot.

I thought the whole idea of the movie was totally evil. Barbaric. How can people accept or even consider "requiring teenagers to fight till death" - and for sport - how can this be entertaining? Yes, the characters were precious and yes, the heroine came out on top. But the plot of the movie was dark, dark, dark.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Orchid said:


> I would like to know what it is that is captivating so many people. I saw the movie recently and going in I had no idea about the plot.
> 
> I thought the whole idea of the movie was totally evil. Barbaric. How can people accept or even consider "requiring teenagers to fight till death" - and for sport - how can this be entertaining? Yes, the characters were precious and yes, the heroine came out on top. But the plot of the movie was dark, dark, dark.


Mimi - to me it was a classic dystopian novel or in this case, trilogy. Fit the genre perfectly and wasn't meant to be entertaining...just a society where all the moral, ethical parameters are gone and the horrific result of that. Basically science fiction.


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

I have not read the books nor seen the movie. I had no real desire to. However my sister read the books and she loved them and my niece saw the movie and said it was pretty good as well.


----------

